# looking for a event manager position



## temtem (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi everybody,

Im new here and i hope some expat will be able to help me.

Im an experienced events manager (with a speciality in sport) , im working in this domain since more than 6 years in Kenya, France and Uk.
Im would like to work and live in Dubai and despite all the cv i sent , and the offers i applied , i dont manage to get a job.

Do you know if the fact based in Paris and not Dubai , make a difference ? maybe the recrutors prefere to recruit workers akready in place

Do you have some contacts or good advices?

Thanks in advance


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

temtem said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> Im new here and i hope some expat will be able to help me.
> 
> ...


Yes, of course makes all the difference in the world that you are in Paris and not Dubai.

If you are 100% sure you want to move to Dubai I suggest you save some money (at least enough to support yourself for two months or even three) and come here and look for jobs while you're here. Many recruiters won't entertain you unless you are based in Dubai. Also if you have seen any job adverts that really interest you, you should pester them over the phone too. Emailing CV's counts for nothing these days.


----------



## temtem (Oct 10, 2012)

dizzyizzy said:


> Yes, of course makes all the difference in the world that you are in Paris and not Dubai.
> 
> If you are 100% sure you want to move to Dubai I suggest you save some money (at least enough to support yourself for two months or even three) and come here and look for jobs while you're here. Many recruiters won't entertain you unless you are based in Dubai. Also if you have seen any job adverts that really interest you, you should pester them over the phone too. Emailing CV's counts for nothing these days.


Thanks for the remply
ok will think to move to Dubai in November to try my luck!

Anyone have contacts maybe with events recruiters or events company workers?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

temtem said:


> Thanks for the remply
> ok will think to move to Dubai in November to try my luck!
> 
> Anyone have contacts maybe with events recruiters or events company workers?


Google the company Electra. They are in events and most of their team are French.


----------



## temtem (Oct 10, 2012)

dizzyizzy said:


> Google the company Electra. They are in events and most of their team are French.


Do you have a contact inside as i can send him directly a Cv and call him after?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

temtem said:


> Do you have a contact inside as i can send him directly a Cv and call him after?


Nope, but there is a careers section on their website.


----------



## temtem (Oct 10, 2012)

dizzyizzy said:


> Nope, but there is a careers section on their website.


Yep i sent them already a Cv and thinking to call them after few days to get some news.
In all case, thanks you for your help and if someone else have some informations, dont hesitate


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

temtem said:


> Yep i sent them already a Cv and thinking to call them after few days to get some news.
> In all case, thanks you for your help and if someone else have some informations, dont hesitate


Yes, give them a call and speak in French over the phone. They prefer their team to be French  good luck


----------



## temtem (Oct 10, 2012)

dizzyizzy said:


> Yes, give them a call and speak in French over the phone. They prefer their team to be French  good luck


Thanks.Last time i checked this forum , someone had the same problem of mine and an expat TOON helped him but i dont manage to find him again.Can you help me?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

temtem said:


> Thanks.Last time i checked this forum , someone had the same problem of mine and an expat TOON helped him but i dont manage to find him again.Can you help me?


help you to do what?


----------



## temtem (Oct 10, 2012)

dizzyizzy said:


> help you to do what?


Help me to find this post. sorry i thought you work for the forum ! oupss


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

temtem said:


> Help me to find this post. sorry i thought you work for the forum ! oupss


errr no, I don't. Even if I did, I would not help you to find something you can find yourself, that's what the search facility is for


----------



## temtem (Oct 10, 2012)

ok thanks
Thats why i didnt manage to find him with the search facility dizzyizzy


----------



## temtem (Oct 10, 2012)

Its done, i booked my ticket! im flying to Dubai 9th november to hunt a job!
Dont hesitate to give me tips if u have!

Thanks in advance


----------

